# scratching in the morning?



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

should I have put this thread under a different category?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My puppy scratches when he comes out of the crate in the morning, too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's got some non-stop scratching happening right now - it seems to be mostly his face that's itchy. He just scratched his muzzle so hard his gums are now bleeding. Fall seems to be a rough time for him, skin-wise.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I did some internet search on this and itchy dogs most often come from flea bites or pollen allergies. Both are at their peak this time of year in the midwest, at least. As to mornings being worst, by human allergist told me most pollens fall between 3am and 10am, so they are more heavily in the air in the morning. If you are a person with seasonal allergies they are usually the worst in the morning.


----------

